# Pathology Coding Help



## tarab524 (May 16, 2013)

I am looking for the best diagnosis code for:
Bone Marrow-trilinage hematopoiesis
289.89 vs 289.9?

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (May 20, 2013)

Is that just normal findings?  Or is the dx complete?  Without something like hyperproliferation or progressive or something that indicates an abnormality, I would think that's just normal findings.  

Hematopoiesis - the formation of blood cells (white, red, and platelets).  
Trilineage - affecting all three (tri) lines or types.


----------

